# The Second Annual North Alabama Beekeepers Symposium - Saturday August 11, 2012



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

The second annual North Alabama Beekeepers Symposium sponsored by the Limestone County Beekeepers Association will be held at Calhoun Community College in Tanner AL (near Decatur, AL). Registration is open now. The registration fee is $20.00 per person. The pre-registration deadline is August 1, 2012.

For further information see our symposium page at The LCBA symposium page


----------

